# how many cichlids in a 42 gallon tank?



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

I might have to sell off my piranhas, or donate them if my lfs wont sell'em for me in june because i'll be gone for a month and i dont have anyone to care for them. I was thinking of trying another fish, i found myself amazed at the variety of colours cichlids come in, and was thinking to stock my 42 long with them after i get back. My question is how many cichlids could i fit in the tank mentioned above?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

id get like 8, im not really sure what the rule is though.


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> id get like 8, im not really sure what the rule is though.


Generally how big do these guys get?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

You must define your use of "Cichlids" before we can help.

8 what? 8 Rams? 8 Angels? 8 Oscars? Many highly different varibles in there.


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

Tibs said:


> You must define your use of "Cichlids" before we can help.
> 
> 8 what? 8 Rams? 8 Angels? 8 Oscars? Many highly different varibles in there.


I was thinking about getting african cichlids, different colours. Im not even sure which specific type is compatible with which. not really interested in oscars but the rams look neat.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Once again you would have to be a bit more specific. If you got _Melochromis auratus_ you could get maybe only one. But with Shell dwellers you could have 12+. I will assume your talking about assorted peacocks and so I would go out on a limb and say that 6 should do well.


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Once again you would have to be a bit more specific. If you got _Melochromis auratus_ you could get maybe only one. But with Shell dwellers you could have 12+. I will assume your talking about assorted peacocks and so I would go out on a limb and say that 6 should do well.


sorry if im not being specific in my questions, i dont know much about this type of fish. Yet of course i know the drill and i would do the research before purchasing any. But i was leaning towards any smaller groups of cichlids. Like i know convicts dont get too big. Around their size, up to 6 inches.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Convicts very rarely reach 6". Usually around 3-4". In your tank you could easily have half a dozen, until two split off and breed, and beat the sh*t out of the others.

Malawi peacocks reach about 4". Not many cichlids enjoy groups, or multiple individuals for that matter. I think a Jack Dempsey would do great in there. A male/female pair would be awsome in that tank!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would personally go for some less aggressive mbuna. These are rock dwelling cichlids from Lake Malawi. You'll need rockwork of course - but with a tank of those dimensions, you could fit some interesting rock-scape in there.

To start to give you an idea about types of fish you should look at the Cichlid Forum's cookie cutter tanks. They don't have a 40 gallon breeder, like your tank, but have a 40 gallon long which can be adapted:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_40g.php

It gives you an idea at the very least, right?

Good luck!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

3 red zebras one male 2 females.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

get a JD


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Ye if you want colour get a blue JD or some hondurian red points.


----------

